# Urban ninja



## TimoS (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/urbanninja.html


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 20, 2005)

what a tit.


----------



## Joe Doakes (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey, I like [****] what you said .


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 27, 2005)

quite amazing what martial arts and mental instability can bring to the world...funny as hell though.  if i'd only have the time...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2005)

artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2005)

Following Urban Ninja, we now have Ninja Miners:
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/news/world/12376945.htm?source=rss&channel=miamiherald_world

Not so funny, I suppose, but odd.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Following Urban Ninja, we now have Ninja Miners:
> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/news/world/12376945.htm?source=rss&channel=miamiherald_world
> 
> Not so funny, I suppose, but odd.



Dude!!!! How do you find all of this stuff?

 :idunno:


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 30, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/urbanninja.html


 his parents must be related


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> Dude!!!! How do you find all of this stuff?


 They carried it in the local paper! Big story with pics, titled "NINJA MINERS"! How could I resist reading it?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2005)

Most hilarious!

egg


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

At least he had a mask on ;-)


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's a way to handle those pesky urban ninjas:
MAN  SET  FIRE  TO HIS FLAT 'TO SMOKE OUT   NINJAS'


----------

